# poner atención



## gvergara

Bon dia a tothom!

Una pregunteta molt senzilla... Com es diu prestar atención en català?

El no (les) presta atención a los comentarios malintencionados de sus colegas. 

Gràcies,

Gonzalo


----------



## Xiscomx

Ell no far ni cas als comentaris malintencionats dels seus col·legues
Ell no para esment als comentaris malintencionats dels seus col·legues.
Ell no posa atenció als comentaris malintencionats dels seus col·legues.


----------



## gvergara

Moltíssimes gràcies, Xiscomx!


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Ell no far ni cas als comentaris malintencionats dels seus col·legues


Aquesta opció em sembla que no és molt precisa. _No prestar atención_ és diferent de _no hacer ni caso_.


Xiscomx said:


> Ell no posa atenció als comentaris malintencionats dels seus col·legues.


Aquesta altra opció sí que és més fidel a l'original en castellà.


----------



## Agró

Xiscomx said:


> Ell no far *fa* (...)


----------



## Xiscomx

Agró said:


> Xiscomx dijo:
> Ell no far *fa* (...)


Ja. Gràcies, Agró, tu sempre atent a tot.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Agró

Circunflejo said:


> Aquesta altra opció sí que és més fidel al *a l’*original en castellà.


----------



## Xiscomx

Xiscomx said:


> Ell no fa ni cas als comentaris malintencionats dels seus col·legues.





Circunflejo said:


> Aquesta opció em sembla que no és molt precisa. _No prestar atención_ és diferent _a _*de*_ no hacer ni caso_.


En espanyol pot ser, però en mallorquí això ja són figues d’altre paner.
DCVB.
No fer cas d'una cosa: no preocupar-se'n, no passar-ne gens de maldecap (Mall., Men.). No sols es diu _fer cas de _qualcú, sinó també _fer cas a _qualcú, posant en datiu el nom de la persona a la qual es concedeix l'atenció o la importància.


----------



## Circunflejo

Gràcies per les correccions, @Agró y @Xiscomx.



Xiscomx said:


> No fer cas d'una cosa: no preocupar-se'n, no passar-ne gens de maldecap (Mall., Men.). No sols es diu _fer cas de _qualcú, sinó també _fer cas a _qualcú, posant en datiu el nom de la persona a la qual es concedeix l'atenció o la importància.


Tu ets el malloquí i saps com es fa servir allí, però encara no tinc clar que no fer cas d'una cosa sigui una bona traducció de_ no prestar atención_.



Xiscomx said:


> Ell no para esment als comentaris malintencionats dels seus col·legues.


No hauria de ser_ ell no para esment en els comentaris..._? Aquesta opció sí que m'agrada (i posar atenció, també).


----------

